# Helical Limited Slip Differential



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

How do you tell if you have a HELICAL LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL?

Is there a VIN code/tranny code? (This is for an 02' Maxima SE with Meridien package)

And is a Nissan LIMITED SLIP effective? (OK, found my answer to this one - YES)

I have an Eaton G80 locker on my Chevy Truck is this the same idea?

And is the LIMITED SLIP in the tranny or on the axle?

Thanks, sorry for all the questions I'm a newbie to the Maxima. I did a forum search under the Maxima and did not find any info. :thumbup:


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Feb 12, 2004)

If your car has the 'drilled' pedals (and they're original, not added by a previous owner), then you have the HSLD.


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

*3Pedals_6Speeds*

Thanks, the car I am looking at has the drilled pedals. It is an SE witha "Meridien" package?

Again, thanks!


----------



## 02max (Mar 23, 2004)

So what is the Merridan package?

I have an '02 SE


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know. It is what the dealer is telling me. Anyone out there help me!

Meridian Edition. Dealer states it is an upgraded 2002 "SE". That has the "drilled" pedals, Helical Limited Slip Differential, (2) setting memory for memory seats, etc.

I found the description of the "Meridian Edition" for an 00':



> Meridian Edition: (Requires Comfort & Convenience Package) Front-seat side airbags, heated front seats and outside mirrors, low washer fluid warning light and trunk lid rim	GXE, SE, GLE	$539


Any ideas for the 02'. Thoughts?


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Just found the Meridian Edition package info for an 02':




> Special Meridian Edition package ($399) includes heated front seats and steering wheel.


Here is the direct link:


http://www.nctd.com/review-intro.cfm?ReviewID=1137


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought all 02 SE's had HLSD...


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for your reply.

I am a newbie. But, from what I have read, they have the Viscous LSD, vs. the optional HLSD. Thoughts. Again, I am new to Maxima's and am getting info from a dealer!!!! I have doen a fair amount of internet research, that's where I found out about the HLSD.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

as soon as it comes back up, Maxima.org will have all the info you'll need.


----------



## Flyer88 (Apr 6, 2004)

From a current thread on maxima.org ....
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=299835

The identification for the engine and transmission is located under the hood on the firewall in the form of a thin aluminum plate. The engine code will read : VQ35(DE) 

If you have a 6 speed with an open diff the code will be: RS6F51A 

A as in open diff 

If you have a 6 speed with a Helical Limitd slip Differential the code will read RS6F51H 

H H as in Helical.


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

Excellent info, thanks I will check mine tommorrow morning. Again thanks!


----------



## SpottyJ (Mar 23, 2004)

*Flyer88*

Thanks, I do have a helical diff. Thanks again for the info.


----------

